# Mice eating masking tape?



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

Since I have a rattling 'silent' spinner I looked up fixes for it and the only thing that seems to work is taping the outside of the wheel with masking tape. But I'm worried since my mice like to nibble on it and tear it off, even though they haven't shown any health issues in the week since I taped the wheel.

Just wondering if anyone has any advice besides replacing the wheel. ^^ (Although if the tape is harmful and there aren't any other solutions I will!)


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Any of that type of glue on sticky tape is a bit toxic. Would not taste very nice either.


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll probably look into getting a new one as soon as I can afford it then. Thanks!


----------

